# Linux und Windows Install,Deinstall



## defc0n1 (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage kann ich auf einem Computer auf dem Ubuntu läuft nachträglich auch Windows installieren.
Wenn nicht kann ich dann eine Partition auf meiner Platte zum sichern der Daten erstellen um anschließend Ubuntu zu deinstallieren dann Windows zu installieren und dann noch Ubuntu dazu.


lg Fabian


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Mai 2007)

mh... klar... du machst unter Ubuntu einfach ein bisschen Platz auf der Platte frei (Partitionen verkleinern) mittels gparted, dann startest du das XP Setup ganz normal beim Booten via CD und installierst dein Windows in den freien Platz auf der Platte... nun musst du nur noch Grub neu schreiben damit du eben nicht nur Windows sondern auch wieder Ubuntu starten kannst. Hier findest du eine Anleitung um Grub neu zu schreiben. Keine Ahnung was mit der Orginal-Seite aus dem ubuntuusers-Wiki geworden ist...


----------

